# Santa Isabel



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have a poor male SI that has been calling consistently for almost two weeks, prior to this he would call occasionally. So for the last week and a half about 6:30 in the mroning he would start calling and not stop. I'm not sure how long he would call for because i would leave for work at 8 and not get home till 5:30/6 and he would have stopped already. Anyways I have 3 other SI's with him two are very small and one is larger than the other three and I beleive that one is the female. Up until this morning their was no interest from her in the males calling. However this morning I saw her climb up to the top of the tank where he was. He immediatly moved and she followed. He continued to do this for a while. A one point it looked as if he tried to get on top of her. Eventually she seemed to loose interest or i may have sartled them and she went down to the bottom of the tank. So my question is does this sound like mating. I have bred other animals before but never amphibians and their mating is much different than anything I have bred so far. Thanks for any input


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Breeding seemed to have commenced this morning. After calling for an hour and half they finally started to mate. Hopefully they'll be a nice clutch of eggs for me when I get home


----------

